# Small towns are not ready for Uber



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Uber is clearly not for everyone. I just got home after visiting Eagan. I went on Facebook to check it out and I saw that some of my classmates had posted various pictures and videos from the class reunion that I attended back In summer. Actually, there's probably dozens of hours of video there that all of the classmates collectively have posted.

As you can imagine, most of the video is very boring. Just videos of people standing around with beers talking. I hunted around until I could find videos of myself. I was happy to find a video of when some classmates were climbing into my Uber. I watched as we drove away laughing and with the music blasting.

I thought everybody was laughing with me. They were not. They were laughing AT Uber.

As soon as my car drove off, I could hear Jeff wogan's dorky voice say "What an ass. He thinks everyone is supposed to be impressed by his Uber job." (I want to punch him in his lady lips and big Adams apple!)

I could hear Mara Straub say "I guess he asked Tammy to request an Uber so we could all see what he's doing. (Lots of drunk laughter)

I could hear Mara say "Angie just texted me. She says (saduber) just asked Jessie for her phone number!"
(More laughter)
"She just gave him her Chiropracter's nunber! Hahaha" (Don't know what I was thinking. They both sure got fat and ugly. Especially considering Angie's supposedly some kind of fitness instructor now.)
"Angie says she just spilled beer on the backseat! Hahahaha"

I don't really want to go into much more detail about this. Just a bunch of more crap I heard these giggling idiots saying. Now i remember why I never had interest in seeing these people after school graduation. 

The thing is, these are mostly small town Hicks, many who have relocated to Minneapolis but never lost their ignorance. They do not understand new things like uber. And when they do not understand it, they fear it. And when they fear it, they mock it.

Since Jeff wogan is supposedly a part-time Uber driver, I suppose he understands it. But he still thinks we are in high school and he is still trying to get popular with the "cool kids."

I really regret downloading Facebook. It's nothing except for just a bunch of crap. It's just millions of people living their perfect happy lives. I came across a former family member and it made me so miserable to see what I saw. I'm just tired of it and I'm going to delete my account.

I feel so tired out after a long day that I just want to lay down in my bed with my cat and sleep. Except now she is old and weak and no longer jumps on the bed, so I'll just lie on the floor.


----------



## Jtdub (Jul 3, 2017)

Now this story fits your name.


----------



## CryBaby_Mocker (Aug 17, 2017)

They weren't laughing at Uber, they were laughing at you!


----------



## bestpals (Aug 22, 2015)

SadUber said:


> * I thought everybody was laughing with me. They were not. They were laughing AT Uber.*
> As soon as my car drove off, I could hear Jeff wogan's dorky voice say "What an ass. He thinks everyone is supposed to be impressed by his Uber job." (I want to punch him in his lady lips and big Adams apple!)
> Since Jeff wogan is supposedly a part-time Uber driver, I suppose he understands it. *But he still thinks we are in high school and he is still trying to get popular with the "cool kids."*


*No, They were laughing at you!!!!!!*
If this is what Jeff is thinking then why would he want to hang out with you. From All your posts on this site I have come to the conclusion that you are a *Total Loser* who makes up stories because you're trying to be accepted. Trying to hard, at that. We are laughing at you, also.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

SadUber said:


> The thing is, these are mostly small town Hicks, many who have relocated to Minneapolis but never lost their ignorance. They do not understand new things like uber. And when they do not understand it, they fear it. And when they fear it, they mock it.


Uber Corporate is worth $68 billion dollars. They fear it as much as they fear McDonalds, a $33 Billion dollar corporation.

If you walked in saying you worked at Uber Corporate earning $200k + a year, much like if you said you worked at McDonalds Corporate, you'd probably at least gotten a Handy from Maria.

Instead you walked in saying you were an Uber Driver, which is like saying you work at MdDonalds dipping frozen potato strips into deep fryers. It ain't impressive in the least bit.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

I think I remember watching that episode of "Saved By the Bell, the College Years" with my 11 year old daughter. She really liked it. Don't get too upset, but she laughed at you too.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

No life is perfect. Stay positive. Get a dog !!


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

SadUber said:


> I just want to lay down in my bed with my cat and sleep. Except now she is old and weak and no longer jumps on the bed, so I'll just lie on the floor.


Same happened to mine. Got old, couldn't jump or run anymore. Made a ramp up to the bed so he could sleep with me and wife. Got older, and couldn't get up the ramp anymore. Got home from work, he laid in a makeshift bed I made the week prior. Wasn't moving, body still a little warm, not breathing, resting in peace. 

SadUber You should care less of what your former classmates think. You are in control of your life decisions.

Sure we mock you here. But we are all under the anonymity of the internet. And so are you. Yet, you publicize your endeavors knowing full well the outcome and consequences of what UP members will do to you. By reading a majority of your postings, you are not naive, yet you try to play the roll. Perhaps seeking the attention of strangers whom you never will have to deal with in person. You know you will not receive the positive reinforcement, yet you continue. Whether you embellish your stories or not, you received gratification from posters who look forward to your next project.

Your first postings reminded me of DRider85 , so I initially thought you two were the same using different accounts.

Choose your path wisely and from your heart. And don't ever buy tacos for pax. Never! Ever! And remember, the Cancel button is your friend. The taser is your buddy. And the dashcam is your lawyer.

Now then, get back out there! Bars are closed. Drunks need rides home. 

BTW, what kind of cat do you have?


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

*"I used to care what people thought of me until one day I tried to pay my bills with their opinions."*


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

SadUber said:


> Uber is clearly not for everyone. I just got home after visiting Eagan. I went on Facebook to check it out and I saw that some of my classmates had posted various pictures and videos from the class reunion that I attended back In summer. Actually, there's probably dozens of hours of video there that all of the classmates collectively have posted.
> 
> As you can imagine, most of the video is very boring. Just videos of people standing around with beers talking. I hunted around until I could find videos of myself. I was happy to find a video of when some classmates were climbing into my Uber. I watched as we drove away laughing and with the music blasting.
> 
> ...


People are cruel and mean... that's just life.

I got this a-hole I ran into at a party last weekend. Knew him from high school he sort of stole a great girl from me back then. Now I have his current hotty girlfriend in my DM's. Revenge will be sweet.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

DocT said:


> Same happened to mine. Got old, couldn't jump or run anymore. Made a ramp up to the bed so he could sleep with me and wife. Got older, and couldn't get up the ramp anymore. Got home from work, he laid in a makeshift bed I made the week prior. Wasn't moving, body still a little warm, not breathing, resting in peace.
> 
> SadUber You should care less of what your former classmates think. You are in control of your life decisions.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your advice. I don't care anymore. I think I've just learned a lot.

My cat is a Maine **** Cat. I'll try with the ramp.



Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> People are cruel and mean... that's just life.
> 
> I got this a-hole I ran into at a party last weekend. Knew him from high school he sort of stole a great girl from me back then. Now I have his current hotty girlfriend in my DM's. Revenge will be sweet.


Yes, revenge would be sweet
Any suggestions?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Good old class reunions, now there's a thread but it's not related to Uber so I will only say my husband has never been invited back for a class reunion after my conversation with the President of the school board. My husband loved it cause he never liked the dude anyway. 

F the people from high school SadUber. You didn't like them then so why worry about them now. 

FB sux. People don't post the whole truth or they only post about the good stuff going on. You never see a dude post 'It burns when I pee' or a mom post 'At this moment I loathe all of my children equally'. 

Sorry about your cat.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

I don't advertise the fact that I drive for UBER, even if it is part-time. Driving for UBER will never be a status symbol nor anybody's idea of success. Unfortunately, quite the contrary


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

My wife built a ramp so that I could get on the bed -- but she found that was only half the problem. 

When you get to be as old as your cat you come to the conclusion that it doesn't matter what other people think about you. Not a bit. And once you come to that realization you become a lot calmer - but surprisingly more likely to call 'bullshit' when you hear it. 
As you flip them off, people just roll their eyes at you - and a zen like calmness washes over you.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

unPat said:


> No life is perfect. Stay positive. Get a dog !!


Hey, do you play spades online?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

What I have learned over the past couple of weeks. There are basically two kinds of people, Facebook people and uberpeople. Net people.

These groups of people could not be more opposites of one another. Facebook people tend to be happy people with perfect families, perfect vacations, perfect girlfriends, and perfect lives.

UP people are those who have known hardship in their life and are probably still struggling with hardship. That is why you see so many complaints here, UP people are those who have gotten screwed again and again.

Facebook people take pictures of the meal and beer they are consuming. UP people take pictures of puked up beer and meals.

Facebook people go to five star resorts. UP people bust their butts to get 5 Star reviews.

I can now see that my exwife and I could never be together. She is now a full fledged Facebook person while I am now a full fledged UberPeople person. It just angered me and made me sick to check in on her. I remember my daughter would always ask her mom for a new hamster and my ex-wife would always say " no, your father will probably just drown it like your last hamster." It was a freak accident that my ex-wife never let myself nor my daughter ever forget. Guess what, I just saw that my daughter now has a new hamster.

Facebook is nothing more than a disgusting popularity contest. I am not exaggerating, but Tammy Lee stated that she just bought a new vacuum cleaner. She got over 90 likes! I posted about how I was about to experience the full eclipse in Missouri. Only Christy O'Connell and Mike Reasoner clicked like on my post. And they are both basically like 2hunt4 in Facebook, they click like on everything.

So I am taking down my Facebook today. I have no business being there. It's mostly bad people there. Don't get me wrong, there's of course good people there like Mike and Christy, just as there are bad people here like MocksCryBabies. Best Pals, and Jcewr17.

But good hearted people like Spotcat, wk1102, AzFrosty, Tr4vis Ka1anick, trafficat, and DocT are the rule here, not the exception.

I am learning to appreciate the complaining attitude here much more than the smarmy " look at my perfect life" you see on Facebook.

The people here are really starting to feel like a family to me.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

SadUber said:


> What I have learned over the past couple of weeks. There are basically two kinds of people, Facebook people and uberpeople. Net people.
> 
> These groups of people could not be more opposites of one another. Facebook people tend to be happy people with perfect families, perfect vacations, perfect girlfriends, and perfect lives.
> 
> ...


Welcome to to darkness!

I don't get Facebook people either. The only times I've been on FB is to check up (spy) on my daughter.

Now, how did you drown a hamster?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Welcome to to darkness!
> 
> I don't get Facebook people either. The only times I've been on FB is to check up (spy) on my daughter.
> 
> Now, how did you drown a hamster?


It's a long story.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

SadUber said:


> It's a long story.


Aren't they all?

Give the condensed version


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Aren't they all?
> 
> Give the condensed version


Okay, my six-year-old daughter had a pet hamster and I was always helping her make cool things for her hamster like boats, cars, tunnels that run through the house, Etc.

We used to have a huge fish aquarium. I think it was about a hundred gallon aquarium. I thought it would be cool if the hamster could live underwater in the aquarium. So I got the Habitrail, and I took it to this friend I know who helps me out with lots of my projects. I call him Doc Brown, like from Back to the Future. He loves that I call him Doc Brown but he's actually a lot more like the ******* cousin from Chevy Chase's Christmas Vacation.

This guy helped me make the Habitrail in the tunnels connecting to it completely waterproof using silicone. We then put some tubes in that were connected to an air pump to make sure fresh air would continue to get down into the Habittrail.

I put heavy weights at the bottom of the cage so stay at the bottom of the aquarium. The hamster had a tube going up from the cage so it could climb out of the aquarium anytime run around in tunnels going around the house anytime it wanted to. I made sure that the food and bedding was down in the aquarium so it would have big incentive to stay down with the fish.

When it was going well I was a hero. My daughter was always bringing friends over to the house to show it off to them. Well one day when everyone was away from home, Mister Sniffy Fuzz decided to chew away at the Silicon that was waterproofing the cage. The stupid thing could have ran up the tunnel to escape anytime he wanted to!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

SadUber said:


> Okay, my six-year-old daughter had a pet hamster and I was always helping her make cool things for her hamster like boats, cars, tunnels that run through the house, Etc.
> 
> We used to have a huge fish aquarium. I think it was about a hundred gallon aquarium. I thought it would be cool if the hamster could live underwater in the aquarium. So I got the Habitrail, and I took it to this friend I know who helps me out with lots of my projects. I call him Doc Brown, like from Back to the Future. He loves that I call him Doc Brown but he's actually a lot more like the ******* cousin from Chevy Chase's Christmas Vacation.
> 
> ...


Oh man... that sucks. Cool idea.

I have 4 kids. My youngest is 6. I love doung stiff like that, I dont have the energy I used to though. My oldest is 23.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Uber is clearly not for everyone. I just got home after visiting Eagan. I went on Facebook to check it out and I saw that some of my classmates had posted various pictures and videos from the class reunion that I attended back In summer. Actually, there's probably dozens of hours of video there that all of the classmates collectively have posted.
> 
> As you can imagine, most of the video is very boring. Just videos of people standing around with beers talking. I hunted around until I could find videos of myself. I was happy to find a video of when some classmates were climbing into my Uber. I watched as we drove away laughing and with the music blasting.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure we warned you when you were talking about going to this reunion.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

My reunions are very sparse.
Most of the people I went to school with are either in jail, or dead. 
The officials at San Quentin prison won't let us use the gym, so, it's off again.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Oh man... that sucks. Cool idea.
> 
> I have 4 kids. My youngest is 6. I love doung stiff like that, I dont have the energy I used to though. My oldest is 23.


Btw, why the name? It's impossible to remember!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

SadUber said:


> Btw, why the name? It's impossible to remember!


It's easy for me....

SadUber you should do a Willy Wonka uber night.


----------



## Jtdub (Jul 3, 2017)

I would love to see pics of this "underwater hamster cage". 
I am currently working on a project for my children for their pet ferret Mr. Snooky where he will live in house above our house suspended about 50 feet in the air held by a drone. Right now I am just trying to figure out how to get the drone to be solar powered so it doesn't run out of juice and bring Mr Snooky crashing to the ground. Not sure what I am going to do at night.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Face book is a fake act.
People who are insecure put others down to raise themselves up. Little do they know being kind is so much better.
School reunions are scary AF. I wouldn't set foot at one.
I like you. I think it's odd and refreshing that you will tell the people on here stuff that I wouldn't trust a best friend to tell. That's what makes you unique.
Haters gonna hate, potatoes potate


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Thanks for your advice. I don't care anymore. I think I've just learned a lot.
> 
> Yes, revenge would be sweet.


Phil Collins was in the middle of divorcing his first wife when he wrote this --

_Well you can tell everyone I'm a down disgrace 
Drag my name all over the place 
I don't care anymore
You can tell everybody 'bout the state I'm in 
You won't catch me crying 'cause I just can't win
I don't care anymore, I don't care anymore
I don't care what you say
I don't play the same games you play
'Cause I've been talking to the people that you call your friends 
And it seems to me there's a means to an end
They don't care anymore
And as for me I can sit here and bide my time 
I got nothing to lose if I speak my mind 
I don't care anymore, I don't care no more_

Three ex-wives later, believe me when I tell you this --

The best revenge is living well.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

_I don't care what you do with your nights,
I don't care how you get your delights.
Just keep drifting away on a distant sea,
cause I don't like you, and you don't like me. _
~ Eric Clapton

Spots is spot on. 
Be comfortable in YOUR own skin.
**** em


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> Three ex-wives later, believe me when I tell you this --
> 
> The best revenge is living well.


Do you have 3 exes or does Phil or do you both?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Facebook is the higlight reel. Doesnt show the suck from everyones life. I mean, who would want to share those moments? So of course only happy moments are shared. I only keep it for family and old friends scattered across the cojluntry but I rarely post.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Know someone both on FB and in real life. On FB it's all about the perfect wife, kids, money, houses and vacations. Oddly they still haven't posted about being arrested by the feds and going broke.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

MHR said:


> Do you have 3 exes or does Phil or do you both?


I have three ex's.

Phil has one for sure, maybe more.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

MHR said:


> Know someone both on FB and in real life. On FB it's all about the perfect wife, kids, money, houses and vacations. Oddly they still haven't posted about being arrested by the feds and going broke.


He'll soon be an UberPeople person. You should introduce it to him.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Angie was always such a b! I guess nothing has changed.


----------



## CryBaby_Mocker (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

SadUber said:


> Uber is clearly not for everyone. I just got home after visiting Eagan. I went on Facebook to check it out and I saw that some of my classmates had posted various pictures and videos from the class reunion that I attended back In summer. Actually, there's probably dozens of hours of video there that all of the classmates collectively have posted.
> 
> As you can imagine, most of the video is very boring. Just videos of people standing around with beers talking. I hunted around until I could find videos of myself. I was happy to find a video of when some classmates were climbing into my Uber. I watched as we drove away laughing and with the music blasting.
> 
> ...


since you just don't get it, my advice is to go watch 10 HodgeTwins videos on YouTube. I think it will help you.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

CryBaby_Mocker said:


> View attachment 154903


Uber Crack, why are you clicking like on this guy? He's really bad!


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

I will teach you the way of life if you pay me and house me....


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Nick781 said:


> I will teach you the way of life if you pay me and house me....


give me a cold beer, and five minutes and I will teach you EVERYTHING I know. 
well, three minutes ...


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I'd rather lie on the floor with my cat than hang out with arsewagons. Most people are not worth the effort.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Jeezus, ANOTHER fuberFanfic???


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

*"I used to care what people thought of me until one day I tried to pay my bills with their opinions."*
*
got that right..screw woory everyone else l till they pay my bills*


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Jeezus, ANOTHER fuberFanfic???


I've been following this dude and he's anything but just another fan fiction.

He's very likely Uber sponsored (some of the provided videos would require mega bucks).

Either that or the cat is legit (with some embellishments.)


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

SadUber - Sleeping on the floor occasionally is good for one's back...whereas driving too much is not.


----------



## The Ghost of Travis (Jul 26, 2017)

I like how u write Sad Uber, thanks for the free entertainment!


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Uber is clearly not for everyone. I just got home after visiting Eagan. I went on Facebook to check it out and I saw that some of my classmates had posted various pictures and videos from the class reunion that I attended back In summer. Actually, there's probably dozens of hours of video there that all of the classmates collectively have posted.
> 
> As you can imagine, most of the video is very boring. Just videos of people standing around with beers talking. I hunted around until I could find videos of myself. I was happy to find a video of when some classmates were climbing into my Uber. I watched as we drove away laughing and with the music blasting.
> 
> ...


I am pretty sure you just described the average human. What i cant undetstand is why you didnt hide the fact that you are an uber driver?


----------



## NoDay (Jul 25, 2017)

SadUber 'rideshare driver' is not and will never be a respectable job. It can be cool from our own perspectives at times. I like it, most times. But the 'cool' factor wore off fast.

When people ask about my day time employer and I explain (sat tv company), the next question is "Are you a technician?" When I answer, no. I work in an office at the call center and I am a 'Manager' they loose interest.

_Side note - Funny enough, ran into a ex-gf years ago, she bragged about working for one of my employer's contractors in a call center, making $10/hr. I had fun bursting that bubble, explaining my position at the time being in it's highest tech support and working directly with our engineers on unsolvable problems making quite a bit more money....we don't talk anymore (its okay found out about the STD she picked up after we split)_



UberBastid said:


> give me a cold beer, and five minutes and I will teach you EVERYTHING I know.
> well, three minutes ...


Does this feel like a sex joke without the punch line? 3 minutes? just three minutes? hmm


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

Write a book saduber or keep a journal and get it published.Honestly you kind suck at uber,but you are the most talented writer on this forum.Maybe you found your calling
The life and time of a sad uber driver


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

SadUber said:


> But good hearted people like Spotcat, wk1102, AzFrosty, and DocT are the rule here, not the exception.


Aheehm, what about me?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

NoDay said:


> SadUber
> 
> Does this feel like a sex joke without the punch line? 3 minutes? just three minutes? hmm


You remember every post I've made here? Good, I have a head start. If you keep paying attention, grasshoppa, I will be able to teach YOU everything I know in ONE minute.



Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Aheehm, what about me?


What about you.
Nobody likes you.
Hell, YOU don't like you.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

SadUber said:


> My cat is a Maine **** Cat. I'll try with the ramp.


Damn you, SadUber! I try to stay away from the crap you post and then you embellish with this little tidbit.
(owned by a 15lb, 39" Maine ****)


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Aheehm, what about me?


Updated


----------



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)

Funny story. Bunch of losers talks behind your back, and it's a concern for you.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

A better title for this topic might be "small towns (and big ones too) not ready for Sad Uber"


----------



## mKat (May 19, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Uber Corporate is worth $68 billion dollars. They fear it as much as they fear McDonalds, a $33 Billion dollar corporation.
> 
> If you walked in saying you worked at Uber Corporate earning $200k + a year, much like if you said you worked at McDonalds Corporate, you'd probably at least gotten a Handy from Maria.
> 
> Instead you walked in saying you were an Uber Driver, which is like saying you work at MdDonalds dipping frozen potato strips into deep fryers. It ain't impressive in the least bit.


Uber's worth nowhere near 68B. Closer to 40B.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

mKat said:


> Uber's worth nowhere near 68B. Closer to 40B.


I'm not in charge of setting the valuation and neither are you. Those whose job it is to make an assessment has valued it at $68 billion.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> I'm not in charge of setting the valuation and neither are you. Those whose job it is to make an assessment has valued it at $68 billion.


I haven't heard of mKat before, but I think I know a good name he can go by now.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SadUber said:


> Uber is clearly not for everyone. I just got home after visiting Eagan. I went on Facebook to check it out and I saw that some of my classmates had posted various pictures and videos from the class reunion that I attended back In summer. Actually, there's probably dozens of hours of video there that all of the classmates collectively have posted.
> 
> As you can imagine, most of the video is very boring. Just videos of people standing around with beers talking. I hunted around until I could find videos of myself. I was happy to find a video of when some classmates were climbing into my Uber. I watched as we drove away laughing and with the music blasting.
> 
> ...


Take a deep breath.
Now
Think. Peer grouping is for those who are too timid to stand alone on their own.
Pack mentality.
Mob Rules.
If you are happy driving Uber, that is all that counts . inner peace holds more value than stroking of Ego, money, or constructed status.
Last.
Listen to this song.
" EMINENCE FRONT"- the Who.
Think about their actions while listening to these words.
You will be enlightened.

Its what lies behind the Mask . . .
Truely happy people never don a mask.



SadUber said:


> Uber is clearly not for everyone. I just got home after visiting Eagan. I went on Facebook to check it out and I saw that some of my classmates had posted various pictures and videos from the class reunion that I attended back In summer. Actually, there's probably dozens of hours of video there that all of the classmates collectively have posted.
> 
> As you can imagine, most of the video is very boring. Just videos of people standing around with beers talking. I hunted around until I could find videos of myself. I was happy to find a video of when some classmates were climbing into my Uber. I watched as we drove away laughing and with the music blasting.
> 
> ...


When you understand
Understand people
Understand motive
You can put your OWN EGO to bed.
Then you will not have desire to " punch " anyone in the throat.
You may empathize for one whos shallowness allows their roots not to taste of life.



SadUber said:


> Thanks for your advice. I don't care anymore. I think I've just learned a lot.
> 
> My cat is a Maine **** Cat. I'll try with the ramp.
> 
> ...


The BEST REVENGE IS LIVING WELL

Focus all of your energy on dark thoughts and it will weaken and corrupt you.

Focus on joy and others will envy as you build.
Moving forward can not be done looking back.



SadUber said:


> Okay, my six-year-old daughter had a pet hamster and I was always helping her make cool things for her hamster like boats, cars, tunnels that run through the house, Etc.
> 
> We used to have a huge fish aquarium. I think it was about a hundred gallon aquarium. I thought it would be cool if the hamster could live underwater in the aquarium. So I got the Habitrail, and I took it to this friend I know who helps me out with lots of my projects. I call him Doc Brown, like from Back to the Future. He loves that I call him Doc Brown but he's actually a lot more like the ******* cousin from Chevy Chase's Christmas Vacation.
> 
> ...


Hamster will ravenously eat birds and fish !
( now produce a molded version with no seals and you could well make millions)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SadUber said:


> What I have learned over the past couple of weeks. There are basically two kinds of people, Facebook people and uberpeople. Net people.
> 
> These groups of people could not be more opposites of one another. Facebook people tend to be happy people with perfect families, perfect vacations, perfect girlfriends, and perfect lives.
> 
> ...


Facebook is like modular furniture.
A thin fine wood veneer over sawdust and glue.
Scratch the surface and all is crap beneath no matter how good it looks.

U.P. are non candy coated Realists.

P.s. - i was the " weed man" in high school.
Wildly popular. More money in 79 than now. Very powerful.Everyone loves You when they want something. The cheerleaders, the football players, every musician respected me. It has taken decades to put that rep. To bed.

At a very young age
I saw the Core of Human Nature.

Go listen to Eminence Front by the Who.
I know all too well of what i speak.



wk1102 said:


> Welcome to to darkness!
> 
> I don't get Facebook people either. The only times I've been on FB is to check up (spy) on my daughter.
> 
> Now, how did you drown a hamster?


WORSE fates have befallen Hamsters than drowning !
Or so i have heard . . .



UberBastid said:


> My reunions are very sparse.
> Most of the people I went to school with are either in jail, or dead.
> The officials at San Quentin prison won't let us use the gym, so, it's off again.


Just remember their numbers so you can find their nameless graves to place flowers on.
Or , donate the cost of flowers to a living prisoners account. One who has no family.



Jtdub said:


> I would love to see pics of this "underwater hamster cage".
> I am currently working on a project for my children for their pet ferret Mr. Snooky where he will live in house above our house suspended about 50 feet in the air held by a drone. Right now I am just trying to figure out how to get the drone to be solar powered so it doesn't run out of juice and bring Mr Snooky crashing to the ground. Not sure what I am going to do at night.


Balloon.
No power required.
Big enough Balloon
He could become a " HAMSTER COSMONAUT" !
Humming " Ground control to Major Tom" . . .

( youtube picture below taken by a teenagers balloon cellphone " space craft".)


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Jtdub said:


> I would love to see pics of this "underwater hamster cage".
> I am currently working on a project for my children for their pet ferret Mr. Snooky where he will live in house above our house suspended about 50 feet in the air held by a drone. Right now I am just trying to figure out how to get the drone to be solar powered so it doesn't run out of juice and bring Mr Snooky crashing to the ground. Not sure what I am going to do at night.


Replace the old Mr. Snooky with a new Mr. Snooky?



Fubernuber said:


> I am pretty sure you just described the average human. What i cant undetstand is why you didnt hide the fact that you are an uber driver?


He needed the fare for a qwest



steveK2016 said:


> I'm not in charge of setting the valuation and neither are you. Those whose job it is to make an assessment has valued it at $68 billion.


Last evaluation was 45b


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> WORSE fates have befallen Hamsters than drowning !
> Or so i have heard . . .


Tis true, I once had a per hamster, to big habitrail sets, tubes, the works. There were two big living spaces and a little living space. I called the little space the penthouse because it connected to the tubes and I had it set up above a few feet above the set up. He hung out up there a lot. If wasn't running on the wheel, eating or drinking, it was in the penthouse.

One day my cat knocked over the penthouse and tortured my hanster.

Yuck, it was a mess.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Tis true, I once had a per hamster, to big habitrail sets, tubes, the works. There were two big living spaces and a little living space. I called the little space the penthouse because it connected to the tubes and I had it set up above a few feet above the set up. He hung out up there a lot. If wasn't running on the wheel, eating or drinking, it was in the penthouse.
> 
> One day my cat knocked over the penthouse and tortured my hanster.
> 
> Yuck, it was a mess.


When Empires Topple.

Often lower stature offers protection.


----------



## mKat (May 19, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I'm not in charge of setting the valuation and neither are you. Those whose job it is to make an assessment has valued it at $68 billion.


Buddy you're working on really old news.

It's worth what buyers of the stock are willing to pay for the stock, period. Theres no boss or job description tied to setting valuation on the secondary mkt. The company valuation is at 50B at best, but more likely closer to 40B.

https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/22/as-ubers-value-slips-on-the-secondary-market-lyfts-is-rising/


----------



## Uberutioun (Jul 10, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Uber is clearly not for everyone. I just got home after visiting Eagan. I went on Facebook to check it out and I saw that some of my classmates had posted various pictures and videos from the class reunion that I attended back In summer. Actually, there's probably dozens of hours of video there that all of the classmates collectively have posted.
> 
> As you can imagine, most of the video is very boring. Just videos of people standing around with beers talking. I hunted around until I could find videos of myself. I was happy to find a video of when some classmates were climbing into my Uber. I watched as we drove away laughing and with the music blasting.
> 
> ...


Post video please! Dont worry we will be laughing with you not at you


----------



## The Ghost of Travis (Jul 26, 2017)

Nick781 said:


> I will teach you the way of life if you pay me and house me....


I will take you up on this deal.

Is 3.50 enough for pay and u can sleep in my shed?


----------

